# OVH - new website and new rules



## peterw (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks like www.ovh.com does have a new design. And Oles himself said that they roll out new business plans. If you look to their server offers all servers are sold out.

Oles twittered and retwittered that new offers will be rolled out. Looks like they want to sell second hand servers too.



> It is progressing well on the first test of the new server line with the new business model.





> - On Ovh.com you will find 3 ranges servers for three major needs we have identified . We will launch the votes on the choice of servers in each
> range is from tomorrow, from Monday.
> 
> - It will launch a new brand with a name SYS code. This is a super range of hardware with gear sick for a ridiculous price while having a base support very thorough .
> ...


The forum post is not in english but it looks like they want to start new network offers too:



> Technically servers connected with vrack 1.5/2.0 are capable of supporting multiple private VLAN to a single customer.





> We talk about servers and redundant network connections of 2x1G or 2x10G , but in configurations mixed like:
> - 1x1G and 1x1G to the public to the private
> or
> - 2x1G to the private network LAG or two physical private networks


The new dedicated server offers should be online tomorrow or on monday.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 25, 2013)

It is a good "business plan" to sell servers again.

That's all - all the other stuff is just sales verbiage.


----------



## lifetalk (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm either not seeing the new design or not seeing a significant change in the design. But yes, I do see sold out all over. Wonder what their 'new' changes will include; more bandwidth maybe?


----------



## mojeda (Oct 25, 2013)

I also see the same design. Looks like there is a new "PE" server line for a limited time.


I also see one of the SP servers back in stock now.


----------



## bigrobsweb (Oct 26, 2013)

Yay about time, I ordered a SP when all the mess started had to get a refund after 3 weeks of waiting and buy else where. Be interesting to see what there new range is like.


----------



## willie (Oct 26, 2013)

1. The current OVH.us web site looks about what I'm used to for the past 6 months or so.

2. The new "PE" line is PE1 (3.4 ghz 2-core Intel i3, 8gb ram, $29/mo) and PE2 (2.66 gbz 4-core W3520, 24gb ram, $59/mo).  Both come with 1x 2TB disk and 5TB/mo bandwidth.  The PE1 seems attractive if you don't mind the lack of RAID (it's lower priced than any previous North American OVH server), the PE2 not so much.

3. The KS line adds the new KS3 which is a 4-core i5, 16gb ram, 2x 1TB disk, 5tb bw, for $59/mo.  This is a DOWNGRADE from the old SP1 plan (I'll call it SP1A) which for the same $59 had similar cpu, same ram, 2x2TB disk and 100mbit unmetered.  The plan they now call SP1 (I'll call it SP1B) has an E3-1245v2 and 32gb ram and 200 mbit network, nicer than SP1A but at $79 it's $20 more.

I have one of the SP1A's and it's great since I care mostly about cpu and storage, and don't need gobs of ram or bandwidth.  The SP1B cpu is only slightly faster and I don't gain much from the other improvements.  I'm most bothered by the notion that the SP1B is now the lowest level where you get 2TB of raid disk.  The disk shortage is over and I'd have thought this was the time to put 2TB disks in the lower servers, or even start using 4TB disks at the midrange.

Meanwhile the PE1 (most interesting new addition) was in stock for a day or so, but is now out of stock.  The whole SP and EG lines are out of stock too.  The MG and HG (higher end) lines are completely removed from the site, though there is an email contact address.   Some of those while pricey for personal use, were attractive for some work stuff, e.g. 256gb ram and 16 cpu cores for around $600/mo.

Overall this seems like a step backwards despite the introduction of the PE1.


----------



## mojeda (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a PE1 server and am using it for a private plex server and haven't had any problems. It took them about 30 minutes to an hour for them to set the server up from the moment of ordering.

I had some problems during the purchasing process, some 500 errors and some paypal ipn error but was able to get through.

I wish I was able to customize the drive or additional drives if possible but 2TB will work for now.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 28, 2013)

Got the "OVH Newsletter OKTOBER 2013":



> DDoS security on all servers
> More information why dedicacted servers are sold out
> Microsoft Exchange 2013 available at OVH
> DNS Anycast option available
> ...


----------

